# Ungarn



## posengucker (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo Boardies,

wer von Euch kennt den See in Bajansenye oder die Teiche von Beled?

Mich würde vor allem der Raubfischbestand interessieren.

Die Gewässer liegen in der Umgebung von Szombathely.

Vielleicht hat einer meiner Landsleute nähere Infos hiezu oder unser Ungarnspezi Grünfüssler.

Bin für jede Info dankbar.

Grüße

Posengucker


----------



## grünfüssler (8. Juli 2003)

für die gegend kann ich dir leider leider ausnahmsweise nicht weiterhelfen.
ich war leider noch nie in der ecke von ungarn und weiss deswegen nicht was da so geht.
ich werde aber mal schwiegervadder fragen,der ist ja ungar und weiss vielleicht doch was........
ich lasse von mir hören.
gruss...das ungarnfussel


----------



## posengucker (8. Juli 2003)

High Grünfüssler,

lass mal die Connections der Familie spielen. 

Danke an das Patenfussel.

Grüße
Posengucker


----------



## posengucker (18. August 2003)

Hallo,

waren dieses Wochenende in Bajansenye. Ausbeute gleich null. Preis sehr teuer (33 € für 2 Tage mit Nachtfischen). Nachtfischen nur erlaubt, wenn man sich ein Zimmer im Hotel nimmt. Das Gewässer selbst ist sehr schön, wobei auf der Waldseite das fischen nicht zu empfehlen ist, da 1. Bäume im Wasser versenkt wurden und 2. in der Nacht immer wieder Schwarzfischer über die Slowenische Grenze einsickern. Gab schon öfters Schlägereien und der Aufsichtsfischer traut sich dort gar nicht mehr hin. Dreht am Abend seine (halbe) Runde nur mehr Pistole. Ja, ja, so ist es im "Wilden Osten".

Habe nun aber was von Zalalövö gehört (unterhalb von Körmend). Dort soll es sehr gut auf Rauber gehen. Wer weiß etwas darüber???

Grüße
Posengucker


----------



## Micky Finn (18. August 2003)

Nachtfischen nur erlaubt wenn ich ein Zimmer hab? Wozu brauch ich da ein Zimmer? Ähhhhmmmm fischt ihr dort in der Badewanne?

Man merkt Ungarn paßt sich dem restlichen Euroland an.... so ne Regelung könnt glatt aus Brüssel kommen.

Andreas


----------



## posengucker (18. August 2003)

Hallo Micky Finn,

sonst würde der Betreiber der Anlage im Sommer keine Zimmer vermieten. Außerdem wurde irgendetwas von Aufenthaltsberechitugung (= Zimmernachweis) gefaselt, die auch von der Polente kontrolliert wird. Habe ich bis jetzt aber zum ersten Mal in Ungarn erlebt.

Grüße
Posengucker


----------

